# my take on the screaming chair...



## jbrown45146 (Jan 2, 2011)

still working on it though...just a little fine tuning


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That ought to scare the whee out of people


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice use of that graveyard greeter:jol:


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty dang cool!


----------



## jbrown45146 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's a video at night


----------



## Chadowamsley (Oct 27, 2015)

I see some TOT running from this.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Great job!!
Would love to see how you made it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job on that! gotta love the startle effect of pneumatics!


----------

